# Camera body obsession



## Warfarin (Sep 11, 2021)

Ok so I have a problem.  I am obsessed with buying camera bodies and I need help.  I have over 30 (which I know to some is not very many) but I don’t want a bunch of shelf queens I want to shoot.  What I really need is a lens obsession.  I know using the same film, settings, lighting etc the body doesn’t mean diddly they will all take the same exact picture.  It’s the lens that makes the difference.  I really need to upgrade to L model lenses (I shoot Canon and Minolta) and whatever is the “pro” model of lenses for Minolta.  I have both Manual and AF.  Any Ideas on how to switch my focus from camera bodies to camera lenses?  This is mostly for fun but I do really want “pro” lenses.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 11, 2021)

Minolta A or MD mount?


----------



## Warfarin (Sep 11, 2021)

I have both.  The only MD mount cameras I have are SRT 101’s (I have 2) and the A mounts I have are a Maxxum 5000, 7000, 9000 and a 7000i.  I would like to get an automated Minolta like a X700 or something.  See there I go again got to get a new body.


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 12, 2021)

Wow I thought I was somewhat OTT with camera bodies, but I've only shot with 8 or 9 of mine in the last few years. I have terrible lens buying addiction however & would gladly transfer some of it if I could - I think I may now have around 300 lenses much more tempting than bodies for shooting.

There can be times when you need a different body to get the shot - perhaps you need an 1/8000 shutter speed, or mirror lock up or an IR converted body.Most shots can certainly be handled with any camera but just sometimes there can be technical reasons to change the body used.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 12, 2021)

My 35mm film camera is a Maxxum 9000 with a PM type screen (split image), so I can use lenses that I get for my Sony SLT, with the AF turned off. If you want to get obsesses with Maxxum glass, then go for getting all the white ones.
I only have the Maxxum 200mm f2.8 APO ... and it is as good as they say.


----------



## Warfarin (Sep 12, 2021)

petrochemist said:


> Wow I thought I was somewhat OTT with camera bodies, but I've only shot with 8 or 9 of mine in the last few years. I have terrible lens buying addiction however & would gladly transfer some of it if I could - I think I may now have around 300 lenses much more tempting than bodies for shooting.
> 
> There can be times when you need a different body to get the shot - perhaps you need an 1/8000 shutter speed, or mirror lock up or an IR converted body.Most shots can certainly be handled with any camera but just sometimes there can be technical reasons to change the body used.


Wish I had 300 lenses, although I believe my wife would throw a fit.  I agree and that is why I usually always carry 3-4 cameras with me. B&W, Color, different ISO etc.  I shoot old film cameras what is 1/8000 shutter speed?  Never seen that.  I’m super excited with 1/1000.


----------



## Warfarin (Sep 12, 2021)

dxqcanada said:


> My 35mm film camera is a Maxxum 9000 with a PM type screen (split image), so I can use lenses that I get for my Sony SLT, with the AF turned off. If you want to get obsesses with Maxxum glass, then go for getting all the white ones.
> I only have the Maxxum 200mm f2.8 APO ... and it is as good as they say.


My 9000 is currently in the shop . I will look into the white ones, thank you.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 12, 2021)

... and many modern Sony/Zeiss glass can be used on the older Maxxum bodies.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 12, 2021)

The Minolta Mini beer can 35-70 f4 and big beer can 70-210 are nice glass. The AF 85 1.4 is a very nice portrait lens. In my opinion, the 80-200 f2.8 is not that much better than the 70-210 f4 at a 1/4th the price. 

As far as Canon, you can't go wrong with the L glass but watch out when buying used. Know your seller.


----------



## Warfarin (Sep 12, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> The Minolta Mini beer can 35-70 f4 and big beer can 70-210 are nice glass. The AF 85 1.4 is a very nice portrait lens. In my opinion, the 80-200 f2.8 is not that much better than the 70-210 f4 at a 1/4th the price.
> 
> As far as Canon, you can't go wrong with the L glass but watch out when buying used. Know your seller.


I have been looking at L glass all day.  Is there a way on Minolta glass to tell the “higher” quality glass from the ”lower” quality?  Like Canon does with the L and non L glass?


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 12, 2021)

Hmm, with Maxxum lenses they are coloured white, just APO, or have a G designation ... there are many lenses that do not have a special symbol.
I am not sure if MD lenses had any special label ... this is a modern thing


----------



## Warfarin (Sep 12, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 13, 2021)

Warfarin said:


> Wish I had 300 lenses, although I believe my wife would throw a fit.  I agree and that is why I usually always carry 3-4 cameras with me. B&W, Color, different ISO etc.  I shoot old film cameras what is 1/8000 shutter speed?  Never seen that.  I’m super excited with 1/1000.


If it meant I could have the right one with me when out shooting I'd gladly reduce to 100 lenses but sadly carrying more than 10 is generally a significant struggle & with the 10 in my FF bag I often find I want something different (little in the way of telephotos in there). My wife does sometimes get a bit fed up with my photography clutter, but she has a fair bit of her own (for crafts) so i just have to keep them from getting under foot. Keeping some of it at work helps 
Shooting digital I can manage to switch B&W, Colour & ISO on a single body but I do throw IR into the mix (generally wanting a separate body) then I play with different crop factors too (FF, 1.5x crop, 1.7x crop, 2x crop & 5.6x crop) Occasionally the underwater camera or the digital microscopes might see use too but they're effectively fixed lens jobs. Carrying 2 bodies is usually enough for me.
Only about half my digital bodies can reach 1/8000 without using electronic shutter (which isn't really a fast shutter at all as it gives rolling shutter effects) 
IIRC some of my Film bodies can manage 1/2000 but others can't manage more than 1/50 or so! Thinking back I've probably used 30s & longer more often than 1/8000.


----------



## Warfarin (Sep 13, 2021)

I am amazed at what good photogs can do with long shutter speeds.


----------



## Warfarin (Sep 15, 2021)

dxqcanada said:


> My 35mm film camera is a Maxxum 9000 with a PM type screen (split image), so I can use lenses that I get for my Sony SLT, with the AF turned off. If you want to get obsesses with Maxxum glass, then go for getting all the white ones.
> I only have the Maxxum 200mm f2.8 APO ... and it is as good as they say.


Just got mine back today!!!!! Can’t wait to go shoot with it.


----------

